# High Quality Online Prints



## Flumazenil (Mar 26, 2009)

I am looking for an online company that produces superior prints to the volume guys like Shutterfly, WalMart, etc....   Any hints.  I am in the U.S.

Thanks!


----------



## usayit (Mar 26, 2009)

Mpix.com - Home


----------



## mamun (Apr 18, 2009)

usayit said:


> Mpix.com - Home



this is the nice asset.


----------



## fast1 (Apr 18, 2009)

usayit said:


> Mpix.com - Home



thanks for the share, never heard of this before


----------



## Corbin Lane (Apr 18, 2009)

fast1 said:


> thanks for the share, never heard of this before


Miller's Professional Imaging

I've never personally used them but a Photographer in my state has, Matt Lucas, He swears by them.

Diversified Lab, Professional Photo Lab - Home

I've used them once and they've done really well, It takes a few min to get acquainted with the User UI but once you do then it's easy sailing.


----------

